# NOS MX-Leader



## MENTAL FLOSS (Oct 19, 2006)

Made it out for my first ride this afternoon. It was my usual lunch-time loop. About 20 miles that includes three short 6% hills and their corresponding downhill. I'll make my comparisons to my other bike whch is a Time VXRS 55cm. I've got just shy of 10,000 miles in the last 16 months. The Merckx is a 56 with a BB that is 5mm or so lower. Top tube lengths are the same, wheel base is surprisingly the same, but my toes do not hit the front tire on the Merckx.

The ride..... The Time is definitely smoother over crummy asphalt, railroad tracks etc. A fair amount of this may be due to having the Boras on the Time.

Acceleration.... not sure yet, but I think the BB is less flexy on the Merckx

Cornering.... Merckx wins this hands down

Downhill..... Not even close here, the Merckx feels like its in its own groove.... just let 'er roll!!!!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Excellent! Please post pics in the offical Merckx gallery thread


----------

